# Some Galah Pics



## Miaow (May 30, 2008)

Actually had a heap of galahs come down to the seed dish in the front yard today.  Here's a few pics/portraits 

1/.






2/.





3/.


----------



## darkpbstar (May 30, 2008)

beautiful bird.  I really like #2.  They are all great though.


----------



## Miaow (May 30, 2008)

darkpbstar said:


> beautiful bird.  I really like #2.  They are all great though.



Thanks 

BTW for those interested, I think with galahs it's the same as cockatoos for eye colour, the male has black eyes and the female has red ones


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2008)

Wow, very cool!


----------



## Miaow (May 30, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Wow, very cool!



Thanks


----------

